
Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg named top US philanthropist - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-26121026
======
judk
Zuck moved a billion "dollars" from his ledger to another org's ledger.

Hooray for vanity metrics! Lets look at impact, not bank account shuffling,
please.

